#  Alternativmedizin >   Pilze mit Heilkraft? >

## Anonymisiert

Moin, 
kann jemand von Heilpilzen berichten bzw. hat schon Erfahrungen gemacht? Ziiieemlich teuer und fragwürdiger Effekt.  
Grüße!

----------


## Pianoman

Naja, Anonymisierter,  
ein ganz hervorragender Heilpilz ist Penicillium chrysogenum (früher P. notatum). Hat Abermillionen von Menschen das Leben gerettet.  
Für den Rest der Schwammerl - die meist mit der TCM-Welle in die deutschen Heilpraktiker-Praxen gelangten oder gerne auch von SnakeOil-Dealern via Internet verhöckert werden - gilt das, was Wikipedia in gewohnt präziser Weise formuliert:    

> Eine Zulassung der Präparate als Arzneimittel besteht in Deutschland nicht. 
> Als Nahrungsergänzungsmittel angeboten, unterliegen sie den Regelungen des Lebensmittel- und Futtergesetzbuchs (LFGB) und der Health-Claims-Verordnung.  
> Die Angabe *medizinischer Indikationen* und *therapeutischer Versprechen* ist danach *unzulässig*.  
> Gesundheitsbezogene Aussagen wie auch* Präventionsversprechen* bedürfen einer Zulassung.  
> Auf Klage der _Zentrale zur Bekämpfung unlauteren Wettbewerbs e.V._ in Frankfurt am Main hat das Landgericht Tübingen (Beschluss vom 8. November 2005, Az. 21 O 184/05) *einem Anbieter untersagt*, für (angebliche) „Heilpilze“ mit Behauptungen zu werben, dass diese einen überhöhten Cholesterinspiegel senken sowie bei *schweren* und *chronischen Erkrankungen* – etwa *Krebs*, aber auch *Migräne* und *Tinnitus* – Heilwirkung entfalten.

 Ich persönlich kann zumindest von der seelisch heilsamen Wirkung bestimmter Pilze nach langen Arbeitstagen berichten: Beispielweise bringt eine Morchelrahmsauce zu Kalbsrücken mich mit der Welt wieder in Einklang, genau so wie auch Steinpilze "á la creme" oder ein Omelett mit Pfifferlingen oder Champignons. 
Und ein Kumpel des zuerst genannten P. chrysogenum, nämlich P. roqueforti entfaltet seine fulminate Wirkung am besten in Kombination mit Williamsbirnen oder ein paar Träubchen...

----------


## Myriam

Und dann gibt es noch Leute, die weder noch einnehmen können, weil es Ihnen von Pilzen einfach schlecht wird.
Außerdem: Alle Pilze sind eßbar, manche nur einmal.
Herzlichst Myriam

----------


## Reik79

Pianoman... großartiger Beitrag  :Grin: !! Und das Penicillin aus einem "Pilz" gewonnen wird (oder wie auch immer), wusste ich bislang auch noch nicht. Allerdings habe ich jetzt Hunger bekommen!

----------


## lana

> Ich persönlich kann zumindest von der seelisch heilsamen Wirkung bestimmter Pilze nach langen Arbeitstagen berichten: Beispielweise bringt eine Morchelrahmsauce zu Kalbsrücken mich mit der Welt wieder in Einklang, genau so wie auch Steinpilze "á la creme" oder ein Omelett mit Pfifferlingen oder Champignons. 
> Und ein Kumpel des zuerst genannten P. chrysogenum, nämlich P. roqueforti entfaltet seine fulminate Wirkung am besten in Kombination mit Williamsbirnen oder ein paar Träubchen...

  :ob_makingeyes01:  
mjam, da bekommt man gleich Lust auf ein wenig Seelenheil!

----------


## Nachtigall

Ich hatte mal eine Patientin mit MS, die meinte, dass Heilpilze ihr bei der Genesung helfen könnten. Ist aber leider in die Hose gegangen, sie hat immer noch MS und kann immer noch nicht laufen.

----------


## katzograph

Pilze haben keine Heilkraft!!  www.scinexx.de Austernpilze senken den Cholesterinspiegel. 
Ach ja, und nicht vergessen: Die Erde ist eine Scheibe!  
Gruß
katzograph

----------


## Puntigamer

> Pilze haben keine Heilkraft!!  www.scinexx.de Austernpilze senken den Cholesterinspiegel.

 Und es gibt noch weitere (verschreibungspflichtige) Schimmelpilze, die Cholesterin senken und Milliarderumsätze bringen. u.A.z.B. Aspergillus terreus,  sog. ...Statine ,

----------


## Puntigamer

@Pianomann 
Ihre Ausführung bzw. das Zitat aus Wikipedia ist nicht mehr ganz aktuell.
Vor kurzem hat die Lebensmittelbehörde den Austernpilz monographiert und 
festgelegt, dass mit bestimmten Aussagen über die Wirkungsweise geworben werden darf,
z.B. "Stärkung des Immunsystems" etc., alles nach Vorlage der wissenschaftlichen Studiennachweise.  EFSA - Scientific Opinion of the NDA Panel: Health claims related to various foods/food constituents claiming effects on the immune system

----------


## katzograph

Hallo Puntigamer,<BR><BR>nett, dass Du über die Möglickeiten der Medizingewinnung aus dem einen oder anderen Schimmelpilz Bescheid weißt, aber die Frage ging um "Heilpilze", d.h. nicht der Auszug, sondern der ganze Pilz soll verspeist werden.<BR>Speisepilze allgemein enthalten diverse Eiweiße und Mineralien. Es soll auch schon mal das eine oder andere Vitamin in einem Pilz gefunden worden sein. Also kann man ganz allgemein Speisepilzen eine gewisse positive Wirkung auf den Metabolismus zugestehen. Ob das schon für eine Heilung reicht, kommt wohl da ganz individuell auf die Pilzsorte an.<BR>Dass es auch Medizin mit besserer Wirkung gibt, würde ich pianoman durchaus zustimmen und dass er auch mal gerne mit etwas älteren Untersuchungen oder Bestimmungen seine Sicht der Dinge unterstreicht, ist auch nicht neu.<BR>Möglicherweise wird auch noch für den einen oder anderen Speisepilz eine gesunde Wirkung zukünftig zugeschrieben, aber ich glaube es wird sich auch da das ganze etwa in der Wirkungsweise im Bereich der Heiltees abspielen.<BR>Das soll die leistung der Pilze nicht schmälern, aber ich glaube nicht, dass der Speisepilz eine ernsthafte Konkurrenz zu den üblichen Medikamenten wird.Bei besonderen Empfindlichkeiten gegen normale Medizin kann der Pilz aber durchaus schon mal hilfreich sein.
Übrigens, Pilze schmecken nicht nur gut und können gesund sein, sie nehmen auch gern Schadstoffe aus der Umwelt auf und speichern sie. Insoweit kann der positive Gesundheitsaspekt nicht nur aufgehoben werden, sondern sich sogar ins Gegenteil verkehren. Bei Pilzen aus Zuchtanlagen ist diese Gefahr nicht ganz so groß, da dort die Pilze mit natürlicher Umwelt kaum in Berührung kommen. 
Gruß
katzograph

----------


## notpatient

> Alle Pilze sind eßbar, manche nur einmal.

 genialer spruch!! haha frage ist nur welche kann man nur einmal essen und welche kann man mehrmals geniessen, und dann kommt die neue frage dazu welche helfen dir sogar irgendwie!? ;P

----------

